# fx5 for water changes? does anyone actually do this



## watchndsky (Jul 6, 2009)

*** got two fx5s on two tanks - and would like to make my water changes go quicker

currently i use a python to drain the water from one end of the house out through the garage into the driveway- it works but is very slow - small hose, 60-70 feet, id like to run through a inch hose and use the fx5s to pump water out. to fill i use a small pump to pull water from a 70g tub about 25 feet from the tanks. the python hose only has a a few feet of drop over the entire length - its basically once it comes over the side of the tank and stays pretty level until it reaches the driveway.

Has anyone had any experience using an fx5 for that length? before i spend the money on a larger hose Id like to know of anyones expereince/advice with this setup. would i damage the filter pumping that far? is it strong enough to use?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Got hose???
Make the PVC intank, the length for the amount of water you want to remove.



> python hose only has a a few feet of drop over the entire length - its basically once it comes over the side of the tank and stays pretty level until it reaches the driveway.


Don`t bet your filter on it, but I would think, with no "back" pressure on the line, the FX would work.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I used to do this until I got a Super Safety Siphon from Jehmco. I got 30 feet of hose to go with the extra outlet neck that comes with it, and just pumped out the water from the filter. Very very fast. But it was kind of a pain to pull the outlet and the hose I got was too brittle and would leak once in a while, so I would have to cut away the cracked portion. Now with the Safety siphon, I got a garden hose attachment and just pump away without having to worry about leaks.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use one of mine to do just that, they come with extra connector, and this baby can move some H2O, I can change out about 80 gallons in only a few minutes.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I did this a few months ago, and it rocks! I use FX5's to drain my 90 and my 180. I bought a cheap garden hose along with needed parts from home depot to adapt the hose to the extra aqua valve, works great! While I drain with the hose, I use my python to refill other tanks.
I took pics and video to show the results, but haven't had time to post them yet.

Just one more reason I love this filter. I just bought a 3rd one so I can have 2 on my 180.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've actually been tossing around the idea of a third on my 180, or adding a sump still not decided. The sump would be a 30 long with a quit one 4000, around 700 gph, and would add the skimming action of a overflow box, still cant decide which way to go. I have sumps on two other tanks and have managed to get them silent so noise will not be an issue, as I can not stand to hear filters running, hence the reason I do not use HOB type filters.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

i always us my fx5 for water changes, but my extra hose is only about 10 feet long, and works a treat, not sure how the filter wouldcope with a longer hose, as the instrutions say that the total length of the hosing from inlet to outlet should not exceed 5 metres


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

davenoble said:


> i always us my fx5 for water changes, but my extra hose is only about 10 feet long, and works a treat, not sure how the filter wouldcope with a longer hose, as the instrutions say that the total length of the hosing from inlet to outlet should not exceed 5 metres


I can confirm it makes no difference. I suspect that they're worried about people pumping upwards, as mine doesn't have to pump up. I ran a 30+ feet of hose to get to the drain in my bathroom (the tub).


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I also use it to drain my 90 gallon during water changes.Works awesome.Mine drains about 25 feet into my clothes washing machine drain in my laundry room.Only downside is that you still have to gravel vacuum with a python.So I do that first,then use the FX5 to drain the rest of the water.Then use the python to refill.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

my question would be, i know removing the water its quite capable of, but how about atatching the hose to the inlet and dragging the new water through from the water butt i have about 15 feet away?

could it cope????

hope so, *** never dared try it yet because gravity would no longer be on my side


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure why and how you would do this? Wouldn't it be much simpler to just connect a hose to your tap and let the tap do the work? Maybe I am not understanding the requirement?


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm not sure why and how you would do this? Wouldn't it be much simpler to just connect a hose to your tap and let the tap do the work? Maybe I am not understanding the requirement?


well because, my tap water is full of chlorine and chloramines, and other nasty stuff that will kill my fish, so it gets treated and heated to about the same temperature in a water but about 15 feet away, so just wondering if the fx5 could pull it from there


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

davenoble said:


> well because, my tap water is full of chlorine and chloramines, and other nasty stuff that will kill my fish, so it gets treated and heated to about the same temperature in a water but about 15 feet away, so just wondering if the fx5 could pull it from there


Ah...I see. I thought most people on here just put prime right in the tank and poured the water straight in. Our local water barely has any chlorine in it (snowmelt) so many people here don't even treat the tap water.

I think it would be simpler to just get a small powerhead/water pump and pump from the holding tank. That's what I did before I started just adding directly from the tap.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

2wheelsx2 said:


> davenoble said:
> 
> 
> > well because, my tap water is full of chlorine and chloramines, and other nasty stuff that will kill my fish, so it gets treated and heated to about the same temperature in a water but about 15 feet away, so just wondering if the fx5 could pull it from there
> ...


did that till i burnt through about 3 power heads.

just to let you all know that i tried the fx5 for adding water to my tank from my water treatment butt, about 15 feet away and it managed quite smashing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

That's great. Another reason to have an FX5.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

i can confirm that it is an awesome filter.

best *** ever had.


----------



## playboy8710 (Apr 14, 2007)

^me 2


----------

